# [SOLVED] deleting undeletable files



## Kgkev (Aug 7, 2006)

I use cobian 9 for my back ups

I recently deleted an old backup but 2 files were left

H:\Cobian Backup\Users 2008-01-06 20;04;20\Kevin & Sue\AppData\Roaming\SecuROM\UserData\ЃϵϳЅЂϿϽϯІχϯπρϴϱЄϱЃϵϳЅ 

and

H:\Cobian Backup\Users 2008-01-06 20;04;20\Kevin & Sue\AppData\Roaming\SecuROM\UserData\ЃϵϳЅЂϿϽϯІχϯπρЂϻϵЉЃϵϳЅ 

neither have a file extention.

If I try to delete them I get the error



> Could not find this item
> 
> This is no longer located in H:\Cobian Backup\Users 2008-01-06 20;04;20\Kevin & Sue\AppData\Roaming\SecuROM\UserData. Verify the items location and try again.
> 
> ...


How can I delete these 2 files?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: deleting undeletable files*

Hi Kgkev - 

Welcome back to TSF.

Are those actual semi-colons in the date of the path specified?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: deleting undeletable files*

Try this:

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe 

Then copy/paste the following (you may have to right click on the top of the DOS box and select EDIT then Paste) - 

del "H:\Cobian Backup\Users 2008-01-06 20;04;20\Kevin & Sue\AppData\Roaming\SecuROM\UserData\*.*"

See if this works; otherwise we'll get into file ownership (takeown) and file permissions (icacls).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Kgkev (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: deleting undeletable files*

yes they "were" semicolons

Cobian uses them to mark the date of backups

But they are gone now - Thanks for your help - File deleted


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: deleting undeletable files*

Glad that a "DOS" command could solve this for you!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## nplusv (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: deleting undeletable files*



jcgriff2 said:


> Try this:
> 
> START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. ray:


----------

